#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Singapore - 3 days in pics

## Fstop

So a few months ago I boarded a plane bound from Singapore to get my visa requirement for the school I'm at now. Spent 3 days there milling about. Not a whole lot to do here I'm afraid, apparently the city has a great nightlife but I didn't really bother. If I ever go back I might check it out in more detail and find out if this city is a worthy destination. Anyway, here are some pics:

I decided to stay in Chinatown. Here's a view from the walking bridge:



Here's the night market where loads of hawkers are selling their food. Lots of tables are set up for you to eat decent food with overpriced beer.



Here's a view of one of the covered markets during the day



Singapore's beer is Tiger Beer. You can buy it at any convenience store in Thailand for about 50 baht, but not in Singapore. Here you're going to pay a whopping 9 Singapore dollars (about 220 baht). The meal is about half of that.

----------


## Fstop

Here's the hotel I stayed at - The Inn on Temple Street. Nice enough place, but again, it was damn expensive. I looked around at a few places before deciding on this one. I walked into one place that doubled as a short time hotel. They wanted 60 SGD for the room. I walked in and there was still cigarette smoke in the air and some mysterious stains on the street. After about 3 of these places, I just said fuck it and forked over 120 SGD (almost 3,000 baht) a night for this room.






Here's the view outside:

----------


## Fstop

One thing that impressed me about this city was the subway system. Super easy to use, and lots of hotties that you can look at on your journey. The stations are nice enough as well. There's even one that goes straight to the airport.



A lovely sign at one of the stations, just in case you forget the rules:



Stepping outside, this is the famous Orchard Street, where the Thai Embassy is, along with very expensive (and big) hotels and shopping centers. What amazed me is the amount of variety in the shopping here. I saw stores that I would normally see in America (GNC, Orange Julius, Borders, etc.). Anyway, here are some schoolgirls on their way to school I presume:

----------


## Fstop

So this is huge park is near Orchard Street if I remember. I pressed some buttons on my camera and accidentally switched modes without realizing it so the next few are partial black and white. Anyway, that's the opera house in the background, famous because it's shaped like 2 huge durians.




This is some kind of memorial, they've named it "Chopsticks" for an obvious reason.


This is inside the famous Raffles Hotel. The ceiling is made of silk, and it's home to the famous "Singapore Sling".


A view of the outside patio area:

----------


## Fstop

Singapore Sling. 31 SGD (750 baht), but I get to keep the glass.


No, they're not dead, just sleeping in one of the underground passageways. 



Bugis Area. This woman was rubbing Buddha's belly.


Some interesting looking buildings near Bugis:




A hot looking bird in the Bugis market:


And a not so hot looking bird staring endlessly at the dragon fruit shake that she has to sell somehow:


Ciggies ain't cheap here. Good thing I don't smoke.

----------


## kingwilly

> I just said fuck it and forked over 120 SGD (almost 3,000 baht) a night for this room.


much better to book at airport, and that's a shitty room.

----------


## Fstop

Little India. Some aptly named street signs:




More Little India:




Zam-Zam Restaurant. Went here on a recommendation from another poster. The food here is very cheap, and it's just okay. Not a bad choice right before the flight home.




That's it folks. Hope you enjoyed.

----------


## melvbot

First time I came to Asia I met some mates in Singapore. We stayed in a room the same  as that, 2 of us with just about enough room for the bags. We just got out and hit the ferry to Batam. Good for shopping and the 4 floors place but a bit pricey for my liking.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Great pics mate. Like what you did knocking the colour out of the people in a few of them. Reminds me of the people there ... boring, rude tosspots mostly. As for the nightlife if you fancy swanky joints full of other expats and expensive euro grog you might enjoy. I can't ever get out the place fast enough.

Oh yeah, was the Singapore Sling any good?

----------


## Fstop

^Singapore Sling was okay. It's got about 10 types of alcohol in it, but I was unimpressed.

Honestly there's just not much to do in the city. After 2 days I was bored. There really aren't any sights that are "must see". Really expensive city and I've no idea why.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by durianfan
> 
> I just said fuck it and forked over 120 SGD (almost 3,000 baht) a night for this room.
> 
> 
> much better to book at airport, and that's a shitty room.


you won't get much for less than that these days.

prices are shooting up like nobodys business at the moment, even the Hotel 81's at Geylang are now S$70 a night at the cheapest rate. Last year they were S$45

----------


## slimboyfat

and $9 for a bottle of Tiger at a hawker centre? They saw you coming. Most places its still $5. I was drinking Becks beer on Saturday at a hawker centre for $5.50 a big bottle.

anyway some nice pics there Durianfan.

----------


## sunsetter

good stuff mate, great pics

----------


## Chuckycheese

Great pictures!! I've been there 6 or 7 times (last time was Feb.). I enjoy the place but it has gotten really expensive and less fun as the years have gone by. Newton Circus used to be really fun and inexpensive but it's been totally ruined by "progress". New 7th Storey hotel is a great place to stay....but it's being demolished in January to make room for a new subway line. (sigh).

----------


## EmperorTud

The Changi POW museum is worth a quick visit.

----------


## Loy Toy

No pictures of Orchard Tower?

----------


## Whiteshiva

> The Changi POW museum is worth a quick visit.


The Zoo as well.  But what I really enjoy about Singapore is clean air, wide and smooth pavements, everyone speaks English, no corruption (well, very little), rules are obeyed, and there is very little crime.  

I am taking the family down there for a week in early December.  Great place for kids, plenty of shopping for the wife, and I will be able to catch up with some old friends (used to work there in the mid-90s).

IMHO the worst thing about Singapore is that it is so predictable (as in nothing ever happens there), but when you have a family that is actually a plus.  

Besides, I think Singaporeans are better than many people make it out to be.  They can seem a bit reserved at first, but most of them are actually rather nice people.  In addition, they are keenly aware of the world around them, speak several languages and are often well travelled, which makes for better and more interesting conversation than your average Thai urbanite.  Besides, in my experience it is a heck of a lot easier to make friends in Singapore than in Thailand.

----------


## Bobcock

I have a very close friend lives down there. Nice to visit once a year to stay at his, the kids enjoy it as well. Haven't been since last December but people tell me I'd notice the price increases.....

Beer way overpriced though 4FoW is very damaging to the wallet particularly on a rugby tour.

----------


## slimboyfat

Oh and that pic you labelled as Little India is actually in Kampong Glam.

https://teakdoor.com/singapore-hong-k...tml#post227763

I did a thread on Little India somewhere.

----------


## panama hat

Nice pics, bringing back memories. 

Lived there for six years, still have PR . . . we'll move back one day, it is a great city to live (unless you're the hooker and cheap beer type), educated people, safety anywhere, great food - Malay, Canto, Hokkien, S. Indian etc...  (beats the everyday Thai stuff hands down), low tax rates, clean, easily accessible and the list goes on. 

Expensive, yes.

----------


## plorf

Just a few questions for you connaiseurs out there, since a friend of mine will take an engineering job in Singapore in about a year:
-Most important: Beer! 200Bht can't possibly be the regular price at a supermarket, right ? We're far from being alcoholics, but a few after-work beers is just a tradition here. (a small beer, 33cl, costs 120bht and a large, 50cl, 150-180bht in a swiss pub, and we're one of the most expensive countries in general)
-nightlife: How expensive is clubbing really ? 
-salaries: will most likely depend on his negotiating skills, but what's the general
expat salary as compared to europe ? (I think he earns about 7-9'000 Dollar in Switzerland)
-appartments: what do you get in the city for roughly 30'000-50'000Bht ?
Or asked otherwise, what would you expect to pay for a nice 2bedroom furnished appartment with a living room & kitchen ? 
Thanks

----------


## Travelmate

^ you could also try posting in the Singapore forum and hopefully find what you are looking for.




> nightlife: How expensive is clubbing really ?


Gets very expensive. That what I found.





> appartments: what do you get in the city for roughly 30'000-50'000Bht ?


I would be prepared to pay toward the higher spectrum for a decent place. But then again alot of it depends on location. My 2 bedrooom pad in Sentosa costs me TB200,000 per month.

----------


## panama hat

Try: 

http://www.sgexpatforum.com/

----------


## TizMe

I moved to Sin about 12 months ago. Previously I was working in Brisbane.

Although I took a cut in gross salary, the tax rates here mean that there's quite a bit more in my take home pay.

I rent a furnished 1 bedroom apartment out in the east for $1,900 per month. For probably about $1,500 I could get a 2 bedroom HDB flat. The only real difference is that there wouldn't be gymnasium, pool, squash and tennis courts etc. To be honest I don't really use any of the facilities except for the pool.

Drinking out is really the only high priced thing here. A night out at the pub can be expensive, but at the food courts I pay $5 for a large bottle of Tiger.

Drinking at home is approx $15 for a 6 pack of Tiger beers.

----------


## plorf

Thanks for the info, I just thought Singapore might be a bit cheaper than this.. So I'm quite sure he'll ask for at least the same salary there like he has in Switzerland.
Will tell him about that forum as well, cheers !

----------


## slimboyfat

the only singapore forum you need is

www.sammyboyforum.com

----------


## Happyman

> More Little India:


Love it 
Got everything in Sing organised.
Even tell you where you can get a legover in Little India!!!

"HUMPS AHEAD" 

How very thoughtful of them !

 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 

( nice pics though - thanks )

----------


## Muadib

> My 2 bedrooom pad in Sentosa costs me *TB200,000 per month*.


Is this an accurate figure??? Seems way over the top for even a jacked-up expat rate...

----------


## panama hat

If it is house in the newly-completed waterside residences . . . yes it's quite normal and not jacked up for expats.

We have a friend, an American in the oil business, who recently bought a place there for well over 3 million Sing. 

I felt quite inadequate paying 3k/month for mine . . .

----------


## plorf

^From what I could gather from the girl I met in Singapore, appartments are indeed far too expensive, reason why many post-graders still seem to prefer staying in Hotel Mama long after they got their first job. One of the reasons that put me off working in Singapore in the future tbh.

----------


## slimboyfat

Just sold my 4 room HDB flat for S$400,000 yesterday.

Well my wife's actually.

----------


## panama hat

^ Nice price for an HDB.  May I ask the location?

----------


## slimboyfat

Shunfu Road. Just next to the Marymount MRT station which opens this month.

----------


## panama hat

Nice . . . and the opening of the MRT helped the price, of course.

----------


## BenDoverMax

Singapore... damn expensive place.

sooo many Filipina ladies, or was it the area in the city I was in????

----------


## panama hat

It's the area, unless you're talking about maids.

----------


## ClaraLondon

Hi there,

wonderful pics!! i never go to Singapore. I am making a plan to go there. Really cool place. Just wanted to see soon. :smiley laughing:

----------


## slimboyfat

> Hi there,
> 
> wonderful pics!! i never go to Singapore. I am making a plan to go there. Really cool place. Just wanted to see soon.


If you want any advice on Singapore then just ask here in Teak Door. I have lived in Singapore for almost 15 years and there are others who live here or have lived here too.

Just don't expect Thailand prices  :mid: 

Or even London prices when it comes to alcohol!

----------


## SoCo MoFo

brings back some great memories.  i was only there three days as well, but it was amazing!  Some of the best food of my life.

----------


## bustak

great pictures! thanks.

----------


## peterpan

I have been going there since the days they made you have a haircut before they would let you in. Lived there for a while in the 80's, rented a nice house in Gold hill for about 150 sing a month. I imagine its more expensive now :Smile: . 
For some reason its always had the look and feel of a totally boring city, no matter how many plastic attraction they put up, it just gets more boring. I think its the people. They have been conditioned not to express themselves, had any remnants of personality engineered out of them.
 And the expats, fvck me, never met a bunch of more arrogant cvnts in all my life (SBF excepted  :Smile: )

----------


## slimboyfat

I don't consider myself an expat, PP. 

Well my employment contract states I am on local terms and conditions anyway.

Personally I don't think it is boring....and if it is then you have more exciting and less stable countries a short journey away.  :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

Oh and I am now in some bloody boring country house hotel near Dorking for a week long course and wish I was back in SE Asia.

----------


## Happyman

On my trips to Sing from Malaysia I always found time to go to Molly Malones' for a couple of pints of Guinness and their Cumberland sausage and chips !
Cost an arm and a bloody leg but I was on expenses and could slip them by our accountant !!
I like it there but way too expensive!

----------


## porno frank

Great pics of s'pore.

----------


## terry57

> Personally I don't think it is boring....




When I'm in Singapore I find heaps to do as I just be a good tourist and do that stuff. Heaps of hot looking tottie to check out as well.  :Smile: 

Used to stay at a brilliant budget hotel opposite Bugis Street called " The 7th story Hotel"

Government knocked it over last year to build another metro interchange  :Confused:  Bastards just priced me out of the market as theirs no such thing as decent budget accommodation any more so now enter Asia through KL instead of Singapore.

Friggin liked Singapore.

----------


## setaputra

We'll be spending a 7 day vacation towards the end of October and are basically going to see the sites and take in the atmosphere.  I.ve visited a few times before but just for extended stop-overs and long weekends but my Thai gf has never been

Thought of staying in Little India and booking at the airport. Would like to see the Changi POW museum and perhaps spend some time in that area as I hear it is not very touristy and we'd like to see the real Singapore.

We're ready for the difference in prices but want to keep costs down as much as we can. I've found the hawker stalls good value in the best though we'll try some other restaurants too. Raffles I think we will give  a miss.

What are the best shopping opportunities or is Singers not the best place to shop.

What would you budget on a daily basis.

Hope to take lots of pics and posrt them here on our return

Any ideas, comments guys ?

----------


## superman

I was in Singapore in 1972, just about the time they started to knock the place down. The place was alive with street markets and an open sewer running through the main parts. I remember staying at "Sandy's Soldiers Home" for a week after completing a course at the jungle warfare school in Kota Tingi, Malaysia. The memories come flooding back. Bugis Street being the place to see/meet Kai Tai's (excuse the spelling) of which I saw but didn't touch. Arab Street was where you could buy anything from a gun to the boots you'd disposed of the week before in the Malayan jungle. How I miss the old Singapore. Been back twice since then and still love the place. My tip for anyone going, is to visit the *British war cemetery* out next to the race track, a very emotional experience that brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it. Thank Durianfan, I owe you big time.

----------


## setaputra

We were thinking of going to the Sunday service at the POW chapel too  - if they still do that.

Are there familiarisation tours of Singapore or would getting a bus pass and a good bus map be a good idea to get a quick overview.

----------


## slimboyfat

. The MRT goes almost everywhere these days. Anyway if you get one of those tourist passes you can use the buses too. I guess you will have to get a bus to the Changi POW chapel from Tanah Merah MRT station

The Singapore Tourist Pass

----------


## setaputra

Thanks sbf

I'll print out some mrt and bus maps. It will be a good way to get around and familiarise ourselves in the first few days

----------


## TizMe

Easiest way to Changi Chapel Museum is the 29 bus from Tampines MRT.
Its a worthwhile afternoon spent there and there's a decent restaurant next to it for a meal afterwards.

----------


## superman

The war cemetary isn't at Changi. It's at Kranji. If you Google 'Singapore war cemetary' you'll get a map. After turning left out of the MRT station, you have to walk about 1 KM and crossover a busy road. Well worth the effort and I hope you make the journey. Don't get a taxi to go there, as most of the drivers don't have a clue to it's existance.

----------


## Butterfly

love Singapore, will return soon

will try to meet Slimboyfat if it's still ok with it, I know a few Kathoy place he was inquiring before  :Razz:

----------


## slimboyfat

Oh dear

----------


## setaputra

Thanks for all the info guys

We'll probably stay in little India  ( Hotel 81) and get 6 days of bus passes for us both

Our preference is for small but good restaurants and hawker stalls if we need a quick bite.  

Allowing for entrance fees for attractions (and we'll have a credit card) would S$1000  be enough cash

----------


## slimboyfat

S$1000 should be more than enough for 6 days, especially if you eat at hawker centres - which is probably where the best food is anyway, and you can wash it down with the cheapest beer too. 

Hope you are not coming during the F1 weekend 24-26 September as even Hotel 81 bump up their prices many times - someone told me last year they were up to S$200 a night.

FYI the cheapest Hotel 81s are at Geylang but they tend to be used as short time hotels by prostitutes and their customers so can get a bit noisy with doors opening and closing at all hours. It is the liveliest part of town though so you always have something to look at while enjoying your beef noodles or whatever. And there is an MRT station not too far away (Aljunied).

Little India is good as well, although on a Sunday it becomes my idea of hell - a Little India which seems to have the whole of India walking around it (Sunday is the construction workers day off). There is a so-called backpackers pub called The Prince of Wales there, run by some Australian guy. Its not really that cheap though compared to Thailand prices.

By the way if you are looking for somewhere cool to spend an evening you could do worse than Blu Jaz Blujaz Cafe which is located at Bali Lane (nearest MRT station is Bugis)
Nice atmos inside and outside, and reasonably priced food for Singapore. I have been going there since they first opened a few years back and have seen the place really rise in popularity with both expats and locals. But if you are like me you should avoid the evenings when they actually have a live jazz band as I cant stand that bollocks. I mentioned it before in this thread. https://teakdoor.com/singapore-forum/...reet-area.html (Singapore - Beach Road/Bugis Street area) And it is one of the outlets which is still actually there since I did that walkabout in 2006......

Another interesting area with cheap hotels is Balestier which I covered in this thread
https://teakdoor.com/singapore-forum/...road-area.html (Singapore - Balestier Road area)
but the disadvantage there is no MRT station, although there are plenty of buses - but the road is so busy and too many traffic lights makes progress for the buses very slow.

----------


## slimboyfat

And keep your gf away from Orchard Road or at least keep the credit card to yourself

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I only lasted three days there, yeah it is a bit crappy.

----------


## setaputra

> I only lasted three days there, yeah it is a bit crappy.



What was so crappy you lasted 3 days?

----------


## slimboyfat

I think he was with Sandra

----------


## setaputra

Allowing for differences in quality compared with thailand, what is worth buying in singapore?

----------


## slimboyfat

Can't think of anything. Mind you I don't know what you can get in Thailand.

----------


## TizMe

My Mrs always takes the following back to Thailand:
Frozen Roti Paratha
Chocolate

I only ever take a bottle of rum.

----------

